# Big Brother-Moderatorin Aleks ist wieder Mama!



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*Ein Sohn für Aleks Bechtel
Big Brother-Moderatorin Aleks ist wieder Mama!​*


Noch vor einem knappen Monat trafen wir die hochschwangere Big Brother Moderatorin Aleks Bechtel (38) auf der „Movie meets Media“-Party in Berlin an. Damals präsentierte sie stolz ihre Baby-Kugel in einem schwarzen Spitzenkleid. Doch nun ist die Zeit des Rundseins vorbei, denn das Baby ist endlich da!

Bereits vergangene Woche brachte sie einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt, wie die Bild berichtete. Für Aleks ist es das zweite Kind, sie hat mit Ehemann Alexander bereits einen vierjährigen Sohn.

Nun kann sie erst einmal ihr erneutes Mutterglück genießen - lange Zeit und Ruhe wird sie allerdings nicht haben, denn bereits am 9. Mai wird Aleks wieder für Big Brother vor der Kamera stehen.

*Wir wünschen der Familie alles Gute! 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (23 März 2011)

Danke für die Infos von Big Mama


----------

